

Fiat Chrysler Recalls 1.4M Vehicles to Defend Against Hacks - compumike
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/fiat-chrysler-recalls-1-4-145122174.html

======
vvanders
From BBC:

The company added that hacking its vehicles was a "criminal action".

[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33650491](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33650491)

------
compumike
Earlier this week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9921557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9921557)

